# Effective EBola vaccine might be finally coming.



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

After decades of no vaccine and none in sight finally somthing that works at least part of the time on monekys:

http://www.bioprepwatch.com/weapons...rmy-develops-successful-ebola-vaccine/325850/

Also a summary of a study by ARA on Athrax attack detection propabilities and timelines:

http://www.bioprepwatch.com/weapons...-may-aid-in-bioterror-threat-tracking/325863/


----------

